# back button isn't working



## cgamboa68 (Feb 11, 2010)

Just recently I've found that my back button doesn't work for my Kindle 2. I noticed it when shopping in the Kindle store while reading customer reviews- I wasn't able to go back to the previous page, as well as reading "more" on the selected book. 
I've read somewhere on this forum that you can "restore to factory default", however I'm afraid that all of my books will be forever wiped out. If I go onto my amazon account online, will I be able to download those books back onto my Kindle?
I find this very frustrating, as I am a new Kindle owner, and am anxious to use my new device!  

Any suggestions?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

I would try a restart (like rebooting your PC) and see if that helps: Home -> Menu -> Settings -> Menu -> Restart (*not* Reset to Factory Settings).

I would not bother with the the factory reset unless/until Kindle CS tells you to, whom I would call if the restart does not help.


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

Are you only pushing the Back button once?

I have found that in some situations it is necessary to push the Back button twice, usually when the cursor has been moved on the page. It seems as if the Kindle sometimes needs the first Back to go back to the beginning of the page and then the second Back returns to the previous location.

I first noticed this when I followed a link to a footnote, created a note on the footnote, and then used the Back button. I saw it again after I highlighted an entry in the dictionary.

Also, I agree with NogDog. I would not use Reset to Factory Setting without direction from Kindle CS to do so.


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

cgamboa68 said:


> I'm afraid that all of my books will be forever wiped out. If I go onto my amazon account online, will I be able to download those books back onto my Kindle?


Any ebooks you have purchased from Amazon you can re-download from your account at any time.

I do suggest you back up all of your ebooks on your PC or an external drive, regardless of where you got them from.


----------



## cgamboa68 (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks! All it took was a reset. Everything works fine now. I'll definitely back up my e books as well.


----------

